# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Nation must focus on mental health - PM

## purplefan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35565216
David Cameron has called for the nation to focus on mental health after a review revealed inadequate, underfunded care, leading to "thousands of tragic and unnecessary deaths".

I can only hipe  the Government dose keep its pledge and pump more money into the mental heath issue. Although money wont solve the problem we need to discuss it more openly among our circle of friends and family.

----------


## Suzi

David Cameron is an arse. 

He cannot state that he's going to have a focus on Mental Health when he keeps cutting MH provision, support for mh organisations and keeps cutting disability benefits. My lovely husband actually wrote a brilliant FB status last night, 




> I have just seen David Cameron on the news saying we need to do more for mental health. Well being one of those you speak off, one of those who was put on the edge of a second breakdown with all the cuts, and added pressure caused by your policies, and having seen the effects this had on my children, I would like to take this opportunity to kindly ask you to  off! As bad as you are, and as much as I Loathe you, I can still say I wouldn't wish what I went through on anyone......not even you.
> That's compassion, maybe you look that one up.




To which I added:




> Written by my wonderful husband. He (we), like so many have been hit hard with the cuts, the pressures of the policies, cuts and condescension. For those of you on my friends lists who don't know, I run a forum for people with depression, their friends and families. I promise you there is no stigma, just peer to peer support and understanding. www.dealingwithdepression.co.ukPlease share it with anyone who might need it. Having been by his side I've seen first hand how much depression and mental health illness impacts on friends, family and most of all the person suffering and any children involved. No one should feel alone in trying to deal with this. However, maybe Mr Cameron and cronies need to work out the basic maths problem that increased need for mental health services when they keep cutting them, closing down departments and cutting more and more funding is never going to work. Live in the real world Mr Cameron and Mr Duncan Smith. You'd both be welcome to my house for tea and I'll more than happily tell you how things REALLY are... xx




Not that either of them would come to my house for tea....

----------

Jaquaia (16-02-16),magie06 (16-02-16),OldMike (16-02-16),Paula (16-02-16),purplefan (16-02-16),S deleted (16-02-16),shine (19-03-16)

----------


## stephenb

Excellent reply.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## Anna

Well said Suzi (and your husband). It's absolutely terrible that David Cameron and Iain Duncan Smith both appear to have zero understanding or empathy about mental health.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## rose

If you share Marc's status let's see if we can make it go viral?

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## OldMike

Well said Suzi and Marc.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## magie06

Nicely put Suzi and Marc. Can you change the names of the politicians to Enda Kenny and Leo Varadkar? They are the prime minister and minister for health, with no reguard for mental health.  The number of mental health beds that have been closed down is dreadful. Suicide is on the increase all the time. We lose more people to suicide than we do to road deaths every year. There is a big push on at the moment to reduce road deaths, but they would need to do something similar for suicide.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## Piglet

Suzi, please tell your husband that I agree with what he said wholeheartedly.  I detest Westminster with a passion, now.  I suppose I'm 'lucky' that NHS Scotland isn't run by Jeremy Hunt, but we do get money from Westminster to fund our NHS.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## Jaquaia

Excellent posts. I couldn't have put it any better myself.

----------

Suzi (16-02-16)

----------


## Suzi

> If you share Marc's status let's see if we can make it go viral?


I shared it last night, I can tag you in it?

----------


## Jaquaia

I can't see that post either.

----------


## rose

He probably needs to change the audience on the post, but of course he might not want anyone to be able to see it and that's fair enough.

----------


## Suzi

We're just working on that now  :O:

----------

